# Looking for Table Saw Sled Recommendation



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a table table. The issue I'm having is when I cut a lot of G scale wood, which is relatively small, and I want to use as much of the wood as possible, my hands get a bit too close to the blade. I do use push sticks when I get within 6" of the blade, but I'm looking for something like a table saw sled, so I can have more control. 

Is a table saw sled what I'm looking for? If so can someone make a recommendation? Or is there a better tool out there for helping with cutting scale sized wood?


I thought about building something but time is what I'm very short on.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

A table saw sled is easy and very quick to make. I would definitely make a number of table saw safety jigs before doing a lot of work. Safety is so important. 

There are lots of plans if you Google Table Saw Sled. I've got some wood ready to make one myself. Sleds are mainly used for crosscutting and are considered safe and excellent (well, nothing's totally safe). It is a lot harder to rip-cut narrow things like ties (ripping IMO is harder than crosscutting). I made a push jig and featherboards for doing ripping and also a sacrificial fence.


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

I was going to suggest the "build one" option until I read the last line of your post... maybe take a look at http://www.rockler.com/ and see what they have in table saw accessories. 

Also Wood magazine seems to publish "thin strip ripper" plans every so often. Basically you want a zero-clearance insert and one of these tools/jigs to rip thin strips like we would use. I'll see if I can find better reference material out on the web...


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.woodworkingtips.com/etips/etip111700wb.html

http://www.inthewoodshop.org/methods/wwc03r.shtml

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=18056

http://70.169.135.35/showthread.php?t=95422&page=2

Here are some resources...


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas! I'm liking the looks of this one: Thin rip  

Simple enough I should have the time to build it


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Make it yourself. One of members here showed how to make what I think is the ULTIMATE sled. Look here http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...C_ID=28015

If ya dig through that thread...you'll find links to the drawings to make each part of the sled. In general, when the Dawg posts a "new tool" he's invented...it's good reading.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 01 Dec 2009 11:34 AM 
Make it yourself. One of members here showed how to make what I think is the ULTIMATE sled. Look here http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...C_ID=28015

If ya dig through that thread...you'll find links to the drawings to make each part of the sled. In general, when the Dawg posts a "new tool" he's invented...it's good reading.


----------------------------------------------------- 


That's the best sled I've ever seen; great features! Thanks for posting the link 


** I rip my ties from 8' long boards so to use this sled, I would need to crosscut the board 1 or 2 times to make it fit into the sled.

This is the first sled I've seen that can do ripping as well as crosscutting! 


Dave


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

Sled for crosscutting.
For ripping short, narrow pieces, I'll again recommend the GRR-Ripper from Microjig. It's a fantastic tool. If you make your own narrow-stock ripping pusher, consider putting some grippy material on it where it contacts the workpiece. Sandpaper will work.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

If interested here's a PDF file of Steve's sled.

Steve Seitel's Scale Lumber Sled[/b] 

Here's another PDF of Bob Sorenson's topic

Milling Scale Lumber[/b]


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 01 Dec 2009 01:35 PM 
If interested here's a PDF file of Steve's sled.

Steve Seitel's Scale Lumber Sled[/b] 

Here's another PDF of Bob Sorenson's topic

Milling Scale Lumber[/b]


Wow Steve. Thanks for posting that. I plan to re-do that series in January. Came up with some better ideas.

I would probably never buy a jig for a table saw. There are so many great ideas out there. They are easy to build, last a lifetime and so much cheaper. Plus you can tailor the design for your particular saw or requirements.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Those 2 links are especially helpful. I also like the simple jig in the Milling Scale Lumber that is a panhead screw attached to a small block and runner, for guiding the strip through. Frees up a hand that would otherwise be guiding a featherboard.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

oh, btw, in 1 of the links to the pdf download, there's a warning against used wood which might have nails or staples embedded. The other day, I cut thru 2 nails with my chopsaw. Didn't even know they were there until I examined the wood and saw the shinny points where they'd been sliced. Pretty big nails too. The sawblade, one with few, large teeth, seemed to be fine and continued to cut other wood OK. 

There's a group of people who purchase old wood and do routing and other work, as a lot of old wood is valuable. They tell me they use metal detectors to hunt for stuff. I'm not sure it would pick up a staple, maybe a big one. Never tried it. Maybe a rare earth magnet might as well? I just don't have much experience at this so I may give both a try just to see how small a metal object they can detect.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SE18 on 02 Dec 2009 06:26 AM 
oh, btw, in 1 of the links to the pdf download, there's a warning against used wood which might have nails or staples embedded. The other day, I cut thru 2 nails with my chopsaw. Didn't even know they were there until I examined the wood and saw the shinny points where they'd been sliced. Pretty big nails too. The sawblade, one with few, large teeth, seemed to be fine and continued to cut other wood OK. 

There's a group of people who purchase old wood and do routing and other work, as a lot of old wood is valuable. They tell me they use metal detectors to hunt for stuff. I'm not sure it would pick up a staple, maybe a big one. Never tried it. Maybe a rare earth magnet might as well? I just don't have much experience at this so I may give both a try just to see how small a metal object they can detect. 



Not only old wood, but wood from Lowe's and Home Depot often have staples in them. Almost always on the ends to hold on the price tags, but also on edges where they tacked down a tarp or something. A staple may not seem a big deal, until you either rip the snot out of your hand, or buzz the edge off a $50 saw blade.

I once buzzed through a pile of #7 lead bird shot that was stuck at least 30 years in a cherry tree. How are you supposed to find that??


Bob


----------

